# Running the Game You Don't Know Jack in Windows 7



## StantonMD (Apr 27, 2010)

I know it's an older game, but i have run "You Don't Jack" on every computer I've owned in the last 6 years with no problems. 

This is the error message I get when I try to run the setup from the disk: The version of this file is not compatible witht her version of Windows you're running. Check your computer's system information to see whether you need an x86 (32-bit) or x64 (64-bit) version of the program, and then contact the software publisher.

Okay, so I tried to used the compatability soloution where in I right clicked chose the compability tab and clicked on Windows Vista as the mode to run the program in. However, I still get the same message. I am guessing this has to with the fact that it is running directly off the disk. 

I am really hoping to find a solution! This game is like a really lame part of my life and I use it as a crutch to clear my head when I'm writing. Now I am in fully writer's block and I have no other solution to break it! Thank you.

The following is the information requested in the forum instructions:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 4/26/2010, 19:13:23
Machine name: DRCOOPER-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.100226-1909)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
System Model: Satellite L505D
BIOS: InsydeH2O Version 1.00
Processor: AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M500 (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3836MB RAM
Page File: 1705MB used, 5964MB available
Windows Dir: C:\windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: AMD M880G with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9712)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9712&SUBSYS_FF1F1179&REV_00
Display Memory: 1915 MB
Dedicated Memory: 253 MB
Shared Memory: 1662 MB
Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: unknown
Monitor Id: SEC3041
Native Mode: 1366 x 768(p) (59.993Hz)
Output Type: Internal
Driver Name: atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.14.0010.0678 (English)
Driver Version: 8.634.1.0
DDI Version: 10.1
Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 7/30/2009 02:34:04, 4059648 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D452-11CF-6F70-15DFA1C2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x9712
SubSys ID: 0xFF1F1179
Revision ID: 0x0000
Driver Strong Name: oem1.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_RS880M:8.634.1.0ci\ven_1002&dev_9712&subsys_ff1f1179
Rank Of Driver: 00E60001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
DXVA-HD: Not Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0272&SUBSYS_1179FF12&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5904 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 7/29/2009 00:00:14, 1966624 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5904 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 7/29/2009 00:00:14, 1966624 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a
Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a
Poll w/ Interrupt: No
-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4397
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn191b
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 178.6 GB
Total Space: 294.5 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: Hitachi HTS545032B9A300 ATA Device
Drive: D:
Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633Y ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), , 0 bytes
--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1204&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&C4
Driver: n/a
Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&99
Driver: n/a
Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&A4
Driver: n/a
Name: Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8172&SUBSYS_818110EC&REV_10\4&10FF5532&0&0020
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1203&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&C3
Driver: n/a
Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&91
Driver: n/a
Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&A2
Driver: n/a
Name: Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_02\4&1A905D30&0&0028
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1202&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&C2
Driver: n/a
Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&98
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9606&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&30
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1201&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&C1
Driver: n/a
Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&90
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9605&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&28
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1200&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&C0
Driver: n/a
Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&9A
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9604&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&20
Driver: n/a
Name: AMD M880G with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9712&SUBSYS_FF1F1179&REV_00\4&11B3CF&0&2808
Driver: n/a
Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&92
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9602&SUBSYS_96021022&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&08
Driver: n/a
Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_970F&SUBSYS_FF1F1179&REV_00\4&11B3CF&0&2908
Driver: n/a
Name: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4391&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&88
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9601&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&00
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439D&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&2&A3
Driver: n/a
Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_3C\3&2411E6FE&2&A0
Driver: n/a
------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------
DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ffdshow Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0006.2524
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0006.2524
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0x3fffffff,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0006.2524
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
Cucusoft DataExtractor 5 (2007.4),0x00200000,1,0,DataExt.dll,1.00.0000.0005
RealVideo Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMedia.dll,1.00.0001.0001
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Cucusoft Transparent A,0x00200000,1,1,cdga.dll,1.00.0000.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,L3CODECX.AX,1.09.0000.0311
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MP4 Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
FLV Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
TOSHIBA Audio Rate Converter,0x00200000,1,1,TosARC.ax,2.00.0001.0004
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
TOSHIBA Audio Back Switcher,0x00200000,2,1,TosAudioBackSwitcher.ax,
TOSHIBA DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,tdvdnavi.ax,1.00.0000.0071
XviD MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,xvid.ax,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMedia.dll,1.00.0001.0001
TOSHIBA Progress Monitor,0x00200000,1,1,TProgMon.ax,1.00.0001.0209
TOSHIBA WAV Converter,0x00200000,0,0,TWavConv.ax,1.00.0000.0315
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
TOSHIBA DVD VR Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,tvrnavi.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
FLV Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PGTimeStamp,0x00200000,1,1,PGTimeFilter.dll,1.01.0001.0004
TOSHIBA Audio Front Switcher,0x00200000,1,2,TosAudioFrontSwitcher.ax,
RealAudio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMedia.dll,1.00.0001.0001
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x06602000,2,3,CLVSDS.ax,5.00.0000.1316
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Cucusoft Transparent,0x00200000,1,1,cdg.dll,6.00.0000.0001
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,ac3filter.ax,1.00.0001.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0006.2524
TOSHIBA DualMono,0x00200000,1,1,TosDualMono.ax,2.00.0001.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
FLV Source,0x00600000,0,0,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG4 Video Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
ffdshow subtitles filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0006.2524
TOSHIBA Audio Decoder DVD,0x00200000,1,1,TosAudDecL.ax,2.00.0001.0007
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMedia.dll,1.00.0001.0001
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG4 Video Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
CyberLink QuickTime Source Filter,0x00200000,0,2,Quicktime.dll,1.00.0000.1016
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0006.2524
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16485
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16485
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16485
Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
USB2.0 UVC WebCam,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HDA HDMI Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16485
Video Capture Sources:
USB2.0 UVC WebCam,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {651288E5-A7ED-4076-A96B-6CC62D848FE1} (Balanced)
Quality Flags: 2576
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow half deinterlace
Allow scaling
Decode Power Usage: 100
Balanced Flags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 50
PowerFlags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 0


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome to TSG.
I assume you are using x64. yes, the game can't run on x64.

But however, you can try run a virtual pc to run windows xp so you can play older games.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx

This is my advice. Let's see what others have to say.


----------



## StantonMD (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks, but it seems that I have Windows 7 home and would need to upgrade to professional before I can download the virtual PC.

I quess I'll have to wait til I can buy it. 

But thanx for the suggestion. I'm sure it will work when i can do it.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm not sure it'll work. Games generally do not run in virtual modes because of the resources they need from physical hardware.


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

gamerbyron said:


> Welcome to TSG.
> I assume you are using x64. yes, the game can't run on x64.
> 
> But however, you can try run a virtual pc to run windows xp so you can play older games.
> ...


Unless you have hardware that will support running both the current OS you are under *AND* the OS running in the virtual environment *AT THE SAME TIME*, it's not really feasible.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

wiley8425 said:


> Unless you have hardware that will support running both the current OS you are under *AND* the OS running in the virtual environment *AT THE SAME TIME*, it's not really feasible.


Ah I see.


----------



## Cyrcuit (Jun 6, 2010)

I installed You Don't Know Jack Volume 3 on a different PC running Windows XP. I then copied the folder to the Programs Files x86 directory of my 64bit win 7 pc and created a shortcut. (It seems the issue on 64bit Win7 was with setup.exe and not the games executable.)

The game is rather old and doesn't seem to utilize the windows registry for anything except uninstall information. All game files are in the games directory. It is pretty well self contained in that directory from what I can see. 

The game plays fine. I assume Volume 2 would work the same. 

I seem to remember the 1st version of the game had issues installing on XP... Haven't tested this method with Volume 1. (You could try right clicking setup.exe, select the compatibility mode tab and then choosing win 95 compatibility to get it installed on an XP pc prior to copying the directory to Win7.)

Hope this helps.


----------

